# Scroll Saw Insert



## Elliott (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi,

I use my scroll saw for some tasks when cutting blanks, but the insert that came with my hobby level scroll saw has too big an opening, and often small pieces go through or the blank gets pushed into the opening while cutting. I searched the internet for a replacement but came up empty. I only could find table saw inserts. Does anyone know a place online where I could order a new one of good quality?

Thanks,
Elliott


----------



## doddman70 (Jul 25, 2008)

if your insert pops out just make your own we did one for our band saw and it works great.


----------



## oldsmokey (Jul 25, 2008)

Elliot, try using some packing tape.  I will put the tape over the insert and then poke a small hole in the tape for the blade.
Ellis


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 25, 2008)

Man, I have never heard of a zero clearance insert for a scroll saw.  I was looking at mine and I don't even see how it would set in there.  On band saws and table saws there is a recess to set one in.  I think you may be out of luck on this one.  Hope I'm wrong because it seems like a good idea.  How about making a new table or a new top that fits over the existing one that has a smaller hole?


----------



## JohnU (Jul 25, 2008)

I take a piece of 1/4" ply about 5" X 8" and lay it on the table.  I cut to the middle of the board and then clamp it down to the table and use it as the table top, so the only opening I have is the cut I made.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 25, 2008)

JohnU said:


> I take a piece of 1/4" ply about 5" X 8" and lay it on the table.  I cut to the middle of the board and then clamp it down to the table and use it as the table top, so the only opening I have is the cut I made.



I do the same, except I use double sided tape to hold the plywood down.  The only disadvantage that I've found is that you lose 3/16" of cutting height, which hasn't been a problem so far


----------



## tas2181 (Jul 25, 2008)

A business card or playing card taped down works as a temporary zero clearance insert. I made myself an auxilliary top out of 1/8" masonite.


----------



## terrymiller (Jul 26, 2008)

What I did with mine was run tape around the edge then fill it in with epoxy and redrill a smaller hole


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 26, 2008)

I use some 1/8" plywood.

Did you ever buy some tangerine in those little wooden boxes? The ply from there is a perfect fit.


----------



## Elliott (Jul 28, 2008)

Good ideas. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Jul 29, 2008)

if you have a removable round insert hartvilletool.com has several different sizes available.


----------



## GBusardo (Aug 11, 2008)

VisExp said:


> I do the same, except I use double sided tape to hold the plywood down.  The only disadvantage that I've found is that you lose 3/16" of cutting height, which hasn't been a problem so far



This is a great idea.  If your saw is on a workbench, you can actually make legs for your new table and raise the table 1/8th of an inch or so above the existing table.  This will cut down any vibration considerably and still leave enough room to cut a blank.


----------

